# Hoglet videos



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to 4 short hoglet videos from Wisdom&duke's litter born 1-28-2010.
This hoglets all have homes just wanted to share  
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/a ... abies.html


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh Larry you are so cruel!!!!!!!! Haaaaaaaaaaa Those beautiful babies! You always have wonderful videos and share them with us too. I love little one number three pushing that rabbit about-thats attitude!!!!!! I'm not surprised that they already have loving homes either.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I must admit Larry, that was cruel. I seriously, am at a loss of words for how adorable those babies are. I love the last video on that page.. The 39-gram'r. Little muffin love with those tiny wittle legs that try so hard...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

No fair!! Those three are so interested with their surroundings and male#2 flipping the bunny over and over, too cute!!! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are too cute, I just love their dark masks


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i want to go to there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are very cute! I'm a bit concerned for the little girl though. The female closest the camera at first in the first video didn't seem as healthy, sort of bloated and tipped/hunched over? She seemed to have problems with her back legs in that video and the individual one of her...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The female is deformed and will be staying here if she makes it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, I see. Poor thing. Do you think it was genetic?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Ah, I see. Poor thing. Do you think it was genetic?


The parents are both from good lines so i'm thinking more along the lines of some sort of birthing problem. Like getting stuck in the birthing canal or something of that sort.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw precious little angel girl. If she survives she will have a loving home, wee little thing.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Awww they are absolutely adorable! Good luck to that little girl, I hope she is doing well


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

It seems your videos don't show up on iPhones, the area on your site where they should be is blank on mine. Just thought I'd let ya know.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SilverQuill said:


> It seems your videos don't show up on iPhones, the area on your site where they should be is blank on mine. Just thought I'd let ya know.


Sorry there is nothing I can do about that.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Soooo cute. Now I have to get through the rest of the work day until I can go cuddle Ender and Calvin.

Poor little girl. I hope she does ok. You don't know how tempted I am to offer a home to her 

Jodi


----------

